# If I chose to spay after the first heat cycle



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

NO dog park while she is in season-probably at least 3-4 weeks! I am all for waiting through one heat cycle IF you can keep her safe and away from other dogs-no small commitment. Females are most receptive through their mid-cycle (day 12-15) but that can vary wildly and males are often attracted to the female for several days before and after that time frame.

During her heat cycle, she must not be in the yard alone, and never off leash if your yard is not fenced-male dogs will smell her, and try to get to her. If your yard is not fenced, they will try to get into your house. I am lucky because all of the dogs in my very rural area are either neutered (much less drive to get to a girl) or the very few that are not neutered are kenneled. And I have at least 2 layers of fencing, one of which is 6' tall. I have never had an unwanted male visitor, but that is very very rare.

Walks around the block are not a good idea, as she will leave a scent trail. If you know of areas with no loose dogs, you could drive her there and walk her on lead. My girls stay home during their heat cycle-I don't want to take any chances, and I don't want to find myself in the middle of a dog fight.

Again, I prefer to wait until after a heat cycle but it is a large commitment on your part to ensure that no unwanted puppies result.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Please if you choose to wait until after her first heat make sure you keep an eye on her. Do not let her outside by herself even for a second. Do not leave her in a kennel outside while you are gone dogs have mated through chainlink before. Do not take her to dog parks or let her run free in big open spaces. It is not easy to keep an unspayed female from having a litter of unwanted pups. It is alot of work on your part to keep her safe.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Male dogs can scent a female in heat for miles, so no outside time alone PERIOD. And females in heat invite the attention, so they are no help preventing males from finding them.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

May I ask why wait?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

While I do not want to diminish the need to keep your female safe from other dogs while she is in heat, it is doable. My Selli was intact for six years and I take her to work at a self-service dog wash and have done so throughout her life. I kept a VERY close eye on her and knew the status of every dog who came in the place when she was in heat. I also own a private dog park and she was out every day. Once again, since I own the place, I knew when it was safe for her to be out there.

However, I do live in an area where there are very few un-neutered males so I never had a problem with males trying to get to her. I am also lucky to have so much control over her surroundings. If I lived in a different area of the country, having an intact female would have been much harder.

Selli has enough confidence that she would have told off any male in the first and last week of her heat cycle (and would have made her feelings clear (plus she has a little brother who would have driven of any boy who didn't pay attention to her)), but when she was receptive she was looking for some action.

In short, if you can control her environment sufficiently and keep her safe it isn't that hard (the mess is another thing however).


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Angelina said:


> May I ask why wait?


Because there are a top of people who think its best to do it after the first cycle.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Um, O... Kay....obviously answer should be, no, not ok to ask.. Sorry, just wondering what the medical or mental reasons were and sincerely hope you know. Good luck to you! K


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is probably the best synopsis of why wait (or not) to spay/neuter It is written specifically for Goldens, by a longtime breeder and the GRCA Research Facilitator:

http://www.weebly.com/uploads/2/0/2...her_and_when_to_neuter_a_golden_retreiver.pdf


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you Linda...I am only curious and will read up on it. My Nell came to me at 18 months old and had gone thru several heats. I had her spayed right away. Take care, K


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Angelina said:


> May I ask why wait?


Let's let the original poster have her reasons. I personally think the decision is a personal one. Not saying I agree or disagree with anyone. I personally get frustrated with the spay/neuter discussions. She is wondering how to care for her dog during this time. Let's help her with that question. 

I used to run a corgi in agility that was intact for breeding purposes. She would get nutty brain wise when approaching her heat cycle until late into it. She would lose focus, not seem to remember commands she knew. Not be able to handle simple agility sequences. This dog trialed at the highest level. I remember my agility trainer telling me her brain cells would come back, and I replied "promise?" Yes they did come back. The owner would put "diapers" on her to keep the dog from making a mess and with those she could come to class. The owner chose not to during the height of the cycle but would with pants on at the beginning and the end. Yes the male dogs intact or not would also get a little kookie.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Please read both of my messages...I was not trying to start a controversy and since I'm fairly new here have not seen this subject addressed previously. Therefore just ignore my question...I am not judging her, please do not judge me and assume I was.

And at the person who gave the link and actually answered my question I realized Nellie had been spayed after only one heat and according to the literature that is a good thing.

Thank you, Kimberly


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I just learned yesterday that it is against bypass to have a female dog in heat off leash in public. 

I'm a fence sitter on the debate, I see good reasons for both sides.


----------

